# Resizing Pictures



## Hailfirex

Hello,

I just wanted to post a thread about resizing pictures so you can upload them to the forum. You can use photoshop but that is an expensive program. There however is another solution called "Gimp" which is an opensource program which is free. I haven't used it much but I did try the scaling image part of it and it works.

Here is a link to download Gimp:
GIMP - Downloads

And here is the user manual link:
GNU Image Manipulation Program

Hope this helps people, and if you have questions go ahead and I will try to help.

Later,
Hailfirex


----------



## aunt kymmie

Awesome! I'm going to try it. Thanks so much for posting this info!


----------



## beweeb

if all you wana do is resize pic this place is vary ez
Resize Images online


----------



## Neptune

Another GREAT program for resizing pictures is called IR Fanview. Download it here:

Download IrfanView

Also, i have gimp, but i use it for different attempts at graphic editing and such. 

To resize a picture in irfanview just open a photo in it. 

thwn go to Image>Resize/Resample

You can type in any dimensions you'd like, but it looks nicer if you keep the dimensions ratio. (There's a checkbox for that )


----------



## aquariangel

Paint is probably the easiest and anyone who runs Windows OS should have it. 

Under Image choose Stretch and Skew. In the dialogue box under Stretch there is a field for Horizontal and Vertical. Simply reduce it to 50% (or more depending on size) and save as any of the formats permitted (bmp, jpg, gif) on the forum. If the image is still large just repeat the process to reduce it more.


Here's a visual aide I created - 

What I lack in aquarium keeping knowledge (but learning more every day!!) I make up for by being a computer geek :-D


----------



## aunt kymmie

Thanks, aquariangel. I'm not a computer geek (wish I was) but geeky all the same, as my friends are so fond of telling me. :lol:


----------



## Fishin Pole

Kymmie.......did you get a cape with the "Super Moderator" title?.........A Bat phone?............gold bracelets like Wonder Woman?.........


----------



## aunt kymmie

Fishin Pole said:


> Kymmie.......did you get a cape with the "Super Moderator" title?.........A Bat phone?............gold bracelets like Wonder Woman?.........


Oh, wouldn't you like to know! It was Tinkerbell's magic wand and with one flick of the wrist *poof*, my water changes are complete. 
I bet you wish you had one...I even have the tiara to go with it.


----------



## aquariangel

aunt kymmie said:


> Oh, wouldn't you like to know! It was Tinkerbell's magic wand and with one flick of the wrist *poof*, my water changes are complete.
> I bet you wish you had one...I even have the tiara to go with it.


At the risk of revealing my true identity I'd like to know how the heck you come into possession of my wand? I've been searching the globe for where I left it. Little did I know it was on the beach from my last jaunt in the waves! Just a warning be careful, it is very powerful and not to be used frivolously! 
I dont mind your using it for a time as I do have a spare, but please send it home in one piece as soon as possible. You may keep the tiara as a gift.


----------



## aunt kymmie

aquariangel said:


> At the risk of revealing my true identity I'd like to know how the heck you come into possession of my wand? I've been searching the globe for where I left it. Little did I know it was on the beach from my last jaunt in the waves! Just a warning be careful, it is very powerful and not to be used frivolously!
> I dont mind your using it for a time as I do have a spare, but please send it home in one piece as soon as possible. You may keep the tiara as a gift.


What?! You have another one at home and you want the one I have sent back?? Can you say, "Little Miss Selfish Stardust Winged Fairy"? The only way I'm giving it back is if you trade me for something of equal or greater value. So, what do you have to offer for a trade??


----------



## Fishin Pole

How about some blue shrimp?


----------



## aquariangel

aunt kymmie said:


> What?! You have another one at home and you want the one I have sent back?? Can you say, "Little Miss Selfish Stardust Winged Fairy"? The only way I'm giving it back is if you trade me for something of equal or greater value. So, what do you have to offer for a trade??


 

Of course I want my number one wand back, it is my most prized possession:BIGweepy:. 

I am a free spirited pixie true, but jealous in nature over my belongings. Yes, a spare is handy but not nearly as powerful. The tiara is yours to keep, and with Fishin Pole as my witness I will also send you delightful blue dwarf shrimp in exchange. ;-)


----------



## aunt kymmie

aquariangel said:


> Of course I want my number one wand back, it is my most prized possession:BIGweepy:.
> 
> I am a free spirited pixie true, but jealous in nature over my belongings. Yes, a spare is handy but not nearly as powerful. The tiara is yours to keep, and with Fishin Pole as my witness I will also send you delightful blue dwarf shrimp in exchange. ;-)


Cool, deal! For some of those awesome blue shrimps you can easily have your wand back!


----------



## tanker

Can anyone help me try to get my photos down to the required 97 Kb? I'm trying in Paint and in the HP program that came with the printer, but it gets down to around 130 Kb and won't give a smaller file size even if you keep resizing it until it's absolutely tiny. I've no idea what to do to make the file size smaller when it seems to have hit some kind of lower limit. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## iamntbatman

Sometimes when you make the image smaller it leaves that white edge around it (the actual image shrinks but the edge still counts toward the filesize). You might have to crop this edging off to get just the picture and to reduce the file size.


----------



## tanker

Thanks. There's no white edge, but I tried cropping it anyway. It still doesn't want to reduce the file size. :-(


----------



## tanker

If anyone else has trouble resizing as I did, I found a free utility for Windows XP from Microsoft called Power Toy Image Resizer. Also, Picasa will resize images in Windows 7.


----------

